# OGRE Forumites asking about Brian (PTC)!!!



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I did a copy/paste because RM and his gang will probably delete it asap as its been up for 3 hours! 
I also provide the link but its longevity is suspect:
http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/passenger-train-collector

Copy/Paste below:

_________________________

Passenger Train Collector

SantaFeJim
SantaFeJim SantaFeJim is online. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member

3 hours ago
I know that I am not alone when I say I miss Brian and his insightful comments on this forum.

I was never able to attend any of his open house events, but I know that he and his wife are two of the best ambassadors this hobby has ever seen.



Baseball, Hot Dogs, Apple Pie and Santa Fe



Last edited by SantaFeJim 3 hours ago

View Printer Friendly Format
TheBigCrabCake
TheBigCrabCake TheBigCrabCake is online. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member
OGR Digital Subscription

3 hours ago
Why are you saying that? What happened to Passenger Train Collector!!!

Emile


Like Like (0 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
cta4391
cta4391 cta4391 is offline. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member

2 hours ago
He's one of the most recent people to go over to the "other" forum.


Like Like (0 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
mytrains
mytrains mytrains is offline. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member

2 hours ago
we lost a lot of helpful people because of over moderation. just think back a couple of months, who else is missing? Brian was one of many.


Like Like (3 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
suzukovich
suzukovich suzukovich is online. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member
OGR Digital Subscription

2 hours ago
Did I miss something? Didn't he post something a week ago? Maybe he is just taking a break. After all he still hasn't shown everything from his new Holiday layout. I am definitely looking forward to that. 

US Army retired
HAZMAT SME(RID,DOD,IATA,ADR,CFR 49) 


Like Like (0 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
86TA355SR
86TA355SR 86TA355SR is online. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member

2 hours ago
I noticed he hasn't been here much lately. 

Sure miss him.


Like Like (0 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
Spence
Spence Spence is offline. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member
OGR Digital Subscription

2 hours ago


Check out MY WEB SITE
LCCA#38963

Like Like (0 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
RickO
RickO RickO is offline. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member

2 hours ago
Originally Posted by mytrains:
we lost a lot of helpful people because of over moderation. just think back a couple of months, who else is missing? Brian was one of many.
Is it because of the moderation?.... or because of some of the outta' control train egos coupled with alot of moaning and b***hing?.... a little of both?

Brians one of those people that always has positive things to say regarding this hobby and other peoples trains.







"You can race a train, just remember that a train wins all ties."






Last edited by RickO 2 hours ago

Like Like (2 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
TheBigCrabCake
TheBigCrabCake TheBigCrabCake is online. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member
OGR Digital Subscription

2 hours ago
I'm just glad he's not dead! I guess I really misread the original post. PTC is a classy guy. Tough loss for OGR and a good get for the other place.

It's a shame that anyone would have to chose one Forum or the other, but we live in a "Coke or Pepsi" world. Nobody orders a "Cola".

Emile


Like Like (0 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
mytrains
mytrains mytrains is offline. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member

1 hour ago
Originally Posted by RickO:
Originally Posted by mytrains:
we lost a lot of helpful people because of over moderation. just think back a couple of months, who else is missing? Brian was one of many.
Is it because of the moderation?.... or because of some of the outta' control train egos coupled with alot of moaning and b***hing?.... a little of both?

Brians one of those people that always has positive things to say regarding this hobby and other peoples trains.




it was definitely the M word. first hand info


Like Like (0 likes)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
Chugman
Chugman Chugman is online. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member

1 hour ago
Jim - I totally agree that Brian and Elizabeth are great people and super ambassadors for this hobby. We will all miss him and his great layouts more as time goes by. He and Lee Willis were among our most frequent and respected posters. 

Art

http://chugman4.wordpress.com

https://www.youtube.com/user/Chugman4/videos

Like Like (1 like)	PermalinkView Printer Friendly Format
suzukovich
suzukovich suzukovich is online. Click for Member Snapshot.
OGR Forum Member
OGR Digital Subscription

35 minutes ago
Originally Posted by mytrains:
Originally Posted by RickO:
Originally Posted by mytrains:
we lost a lot of helpful people because of over moderation. just think back a couple of months, who else is missing? Brian was one of many.
Is it because of the moderation?.... or because of some of the outta' control train egos coupled with alot of moaning and b***hing?.... a little of both?

Brians one of those people that always has positive things to say regarding this hobby and other peoples trains.




it was definitely the M word. first hand info
If that's the case and others have dropped off the radar screen. My be Rich needs to address the issue with his moderators.

US Army retired
HAZMAT SME(RID,DOD,IATA,ADR,CFR 49)


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

The thread was still up, and the link working, at 11:47 a.m. EDT.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I look over there maybe 2 or 3 times a week just for a learning experience and I think it's rather amusing that they're missing some of the former stars of that forum, including Lee Willis and Passenger Train Collector Brian. It should make us all that more grateful that we are here instead of still there.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Still up with many replies.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yep, still up, basically you can tell they really miss Brian and Lee.
I am in shock RockyMountaineer is still there, we used to exchange emails, after I left.
He is a good guy.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I dought they'll take it down as there probably feeling the effects from the exodus. By leaving it up they'll try and make you feel guilty for leaving. So for them leaving the thread up does more good then bad. I'm sure they miss him over there, lots of knowledge and good posts, whas not to like!


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*I just posted a reply on the thread.......*

.........explaining why I stopped posting there. From what I could see, it doesn't seem as though PTC would have had posts deleted so why did he and his wife "move on"?

I am very fond of the MRH forum as there is a lot of "how-to" stuff there. I post a lot of stuff like that and I think people appreciate it. I certainly appreciate when someone posts a great idea or a new way of rolling a wheel down a hill.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

They have yanked the post. Funny thing is they probably read about it on here first.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They waited....they watched who would reply and what would be said. Then pounced!
They are making a list of who is naughty and who is nice. 

It must suck being them. :smokin:


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*It might have been me....*

......as I forgot after I got my posts yanked I wrote to Mr. Melvin at his e-mail address to see if I could get an answer as to why he does what he does. He probably has my name attached to some sort of alarm!

Sorry 'bout that!

Peter

Here's my e-mail to him
..........................................................

Mr Melvin, I am at a loss……..
........understanding your reasoning for closing the discussion about the current problem with eBay and Brass Imports. I am a Model Railroader through and through and am building a layout with hand laid code 100 track, my own turnouts, kitbashed and scratch built structures, etc etc. All but 2 of my 13 O standard gauge locomotives are Brass Models purchased second hand on eBay. To me it as much about model trains as any other source for trains. Without these sources I dare say there would be no Model Railroading as a hobby as we know it today.

Please reconsider your decision.

Peter Herron


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

From another post I asked how old MTF was, and found the answer to be 2006. CTT started their forum in 2001, and the youngster newbie is OGR as created in 2011. Heaven's knows what their agenda is with Moderators taking liberties to delete posts contrary to their ideals, whatever they may be. Taking associated club signatures off also. I believe it is just a few individuals, with administrative privileges, that have their own ideas on how things should be. I still visit all three forums, to see what is new according to my interests, but this forum is my choice over the other two. There have been subjects, ideas etc., posted on the others that have answered questions or taught me something I didn't know. It's a shame that OGR has evolved into the petty BS it is going through now.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

The thread has been deleted.

Surprised it took so long.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I agree with Big-Ed, that they monitored it and now have their "Hit List"


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Peter Herron said:


> ......as I forgot after I got my posts yanked I wrote to Mr. Melvin at his e-mail address to see if I could get an answer as to why he does what he does. He probably has my name attached to some sort of alarm!
> 
> Sorry 'bout that!
> 
> ...


That sucks. I never understood their issue with eBay. As soon as the name is mentioned, the post disappears. Oddly enough, Craigslist seems to be immune as I have seen it in thread titles many times and those posts hang around.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, OGR started long before 2011, that's when they went to the current forum software. I think they were around by 2000, but I'm not sure of the exact year.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, they were around way back when, but much different then. Around 2011 everything changed when they got the present software and all the potential for advertising and banner ads.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

teledoc mentioned several other forums in his post.
There are several others.

I have not posted or read here for some time due to computer problems
but all is fixed now and I will be at least reading more.
I lost all of my bookmarks and am re-finding them.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I only mention the three predominant forum sites, but there are others relating to model trains. Some are Scale specific, some are strictly 2 rail. It all depends on ones particular interest, and what information you are looking for. I have been to a few others, but the ones that cover my interests are the three mentioned. Another site that was interesting was O scale magazine, and it does offer the ability to read back issues for free, unless it is within the last year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

A question for GRJ, is it difficult to play BOTH sides of the fence?? Second thought, it probably isn't in my estimation!


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Teledoc,
Thank you for your reply. It is appreciated.
I understand that some forums do not allow mention of other forums.
If possible, a listing of model train forums would be nice.
If there is such a list available where can it be found?


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

chipset35 said:


> Yep, still up, basically you can tell they really miss Brian and Lee.
> I am in shock RockyMountaineer is still there, we used to exchange emails, after I left.
> He is a good guy.


Dave's a heck of a nice guy. A pleasure to do business with also.

I'm surprised he's still there also-he's vocal about the Manufacturers and the OGR staff/moderation of the forum. 

I think he likes being a thorn in their side


----------



## Jim M (Jun 21, 2015)

teledoc said:


> From another post I asked how old MTF was, and found the answer to be 2006. CTT started their forum in 2001, and the youngster newbie is OGR as created in 2011. Heaven's knows what their agenda is with Moderators taking liberties to delete posts contrary to their ideals, whatever they may be. Taking associated club signatures off also. I believe it is just a few individuals, with administrative privileges, that have their own ideas on how things should be. I still visit all three forums, to see what is new according to my interests, but this forum is my choice over the other two. There have been subjects, ideas etc., posted on the others that have answered questions or taught me something I didn't know. It's a shame that OGR has evolved into the petty BS it is going through now.


OGR has been around for a lot longer than 2011. I joined it in 2004 and it was going strong long before I found it.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

86TA355SR said:


> Dave's a heck of a nice guy. A pleasure to do business with also.
> 
> I'm surprised he's still there also-he's vocal about the Manufacturers and the OGR staff/moderation of the forum.
> 
> I think he likes being a thorn in their side


You might be right!
No one should post on the OGRE web site, nor click on their banner ads, do not let them get credit for anything.
It is ok to read, but I would not sign in or post, or click on any ads, instead just do a google search for the advertiser in question.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

southernrr said:


> A question for GRJ, is it difficult to play BOTH sides of the fence?? Second thought, it probably isn't in my estimation!


Not really. While I don't always agree with how things are managed at other sites, I figure it's their ballgame, and I just have to play by the rules. I'm sure there are people that don't like how things are done here as well, that's just the game of life.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not really. While I don't always agree with how things are managed at other sites, I figure it's their ballgame, and I just have to play by the rules. I'm sure there are people that don't like how things are done here as well, that's just the game of life.


Wow, really? they have to be pretty unreasonable, overly sensitive people, I'd think.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Someone has to keep GR in line


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Someone has to keep GR in line



When you go to York, will you give John a big hug from me?
But be careful, being as big as you are you could end up breaking him.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

When I read the title of the OGR thread about PTC, I thought that the worst had happened. After reading it, I was very relieved even though I do not know him. Anyway, further discussion on MTJ brought forth the link to this forum; I checked it out and to paraphrase I. I. Rabi, well, here I am. I wonder if the growth both here and MTJ are the result of "passengers taking to the lifeboats".   :laugh:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Dave,
I do see names from OGR appearing in MTF and MTJ.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

Roger,
I was thinking the same thing. I admit to thinking of MTJ when one of the posters on OGR used the phrase "...the "M" word...". Thanks to someone on MTJ that mentioned MTF, I came over to look and liked what I saw. Strangely, I had never heard of this forum before. Now I just have to figure out how to attach a signature; it is not on my CP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

J. S. Bach said:


> When I read the title of the OGR thread about PTC, I thought that the worst had happened. After reading it, I was very relieved even though I do not know him.



J.S. I had the exact same response to reading the initial post. Thankfully PTC is fine. The thread went on for most of the day and I was really expecting a response from OGR management. Ultimately, and apparently predictably, they deleted the thread. I suppose that was their message. 

Now I'm here. I guess that is my message.

Emile


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Whatever reason you guys are here, we welcome you to the MTF family.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Emile!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've honestly never posted over there but i have read some threads. i'm sure the people there are very nice the only thing that really turns me off is the page layout.....god its so disorganized and chaotic.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

J. S. Bach said:


> Roger,
> I was thinking the same thing. I admit to thinking of MTJ when one of the posters on OGR used the phrase "...the "M" word...". Thanks to someone on MTJ that mentioned MTF, I came over to look and liked what I saw. Strangely, I had never heard of this forum before. Now I just have to figure out how to attach a signature; it is not on my CP.


It will show up in your CP after a few more posts (I think it is a minimum 10 posts to avoid spammers.)

Welcome to the forum guys....


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome to the MTF Guys. This is a great place with really good people and an exceptional editorial policy. I am still a regular at both forums but as time goes on I find myself spending more and more time here.


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

I enjoy this forum, primarily due to the lack of complaining and negativity. I'm fairly new to O gauge (maybe 3 years) and enjoy learning from those much more knowledgeable than myself.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been a member here for three years. When I visited this forum I got a lot of pop-ups and flashing lights that made it very difficult to use. That is gone now so I will visit more often. I use Model Train Forum most as it is for O gauge and scale. I visit the OGR and CTT forums when referred by MTF or MTJ.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I agree, I call OGR the "grumpy old men" site. I still view it but if I am going to post, I do it here. I prefer learning than arguing.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

tabkld93 said:


> I enjoy this forum, primarily due to the lack of complaining and negativity. I'm fairly new to O gauge (maybe 3 years) and enjoy learning from those much more knowledgeable than myself.


*+1! Agreed!*


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Per Mike Reagan the Org Forum has "Negative Nancy's". LOL


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

"Grumpy Old Men"...was a funny movie, but a terrible web forum


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

There was just a thread, over there, asking about Lee. It only lasted about 15 minutes


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

I am honored to be in Lee's company, and Keith's comment about a thread today on another Forum regarding Lee lasting only about 15 minutes is actually pretty funny when you stop to think about it. 

It is like the housekeeper sweeping a week's worth of trash under the rug and pretending it is not there. The problem is when the homeowner comes home and sees a big lump in the rug, it just doesn't go away that easily.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> It is like the housekeeper sweeping a week's worth of trash under the rug and pretending it is not there. The problem is when the homeowner comes home and sees a big lump in the rug, it just doesn't go away that easily.


:lol_hitting:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Never been to OGR.....Shouldn't it be Old Grumpy Railroaders?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rogruth said:


> I have been a member here for three years. When I visited this forum I got a lot of pop-ups and flashing lights that made it very difficult to use. That is gone now so I will visit more often. I use Model Train Forum most as it is for O gauge and scale. I visit the OGR and CTT forums when referred by MTF or MTJ.


OK OGR and CTT I know, MTF? Model train Forum (here?) Or is there another MTF?
MTJ?????

I figured out PTC. 

Fill me in please........
Welcome all the new people. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> Per Mike Reagan the Org Forum has "Negative Nancy's". LOL


Wow, hit the nail on the head with THAT!

Negative Nancy's and the Drama Queens-I don't have time for that.

Mike's recently been posting information and clarifying VOL 2 issues. Voluntarily he choose to do this-he wasn't required to make that effort. Instead of thanking him, a few posts later quickly turned to 'hounding' him for stuff to be made or complaining about the accuracy of products. Unreal. 

No wonder he doesn't post much. I'd have limited communications also...

Here's something useful to know-Mike confirmed the Legacy Consolidation 2-8-0s WILL HAVE whistle steam and stack smoke.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

big ed said:


> OK OGR and CTT I know, MTF? Model train Forum (here?) Or is there another MTF?
> MTJ?????
> 
> I figured out PTC.
> ...


Yes, MTF is here. MTJ is model train journal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, MTJ never been there.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

sstlaure said:


> It will show up in your CP after a few more posts (I think it is a minimum 10 posts to avoid spammers.) Welcome to the forum guys....


Thank you for that info.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome to MTF, J. S. Bach!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea ed , I found that years ago, I joined here because you guys helped out people that were starting out this site had just enough knowledge, and help for me. Now , its worse as I don't have the time to read everything thats posted in one break thats good! But I did join the other forum maybe 2 years ago, posted once or twice? I'm not sure, it wasn't inviting for me and was more intimidating then here. Grj was in both places then too, but I just got an elitist vibe over there. I'm not a die hard model train guy, by that I mean not to scale. I can never create what some of you guys can. But I don't want to either, my layout is what it is, mine I did the best I could, and I got lots of cool stuff. For me its about the memories and bringing old stuff back to life. For others its perfect scale models. Everyone has different feelings invested. But In the end, its all about the trains.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

sjm9911, like you. I can totally relate... I could never craft some of the excellence exhibited here on this forum, but that was also not my intent. I'm only looking for a like minded group that appreciates what fellow O scalers have modeled and have a kind word in return for that person's efforts. Doesn't have to be gushy, but respectful.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

MOVL said:


> There was just a thread, over there, asking about Lee. It only lasted about 15 minutes


I emailed the originator of that thread telling him where Lee went (MTF). He emailed me back asking why he left and if I knew why his thread disappeared. I explained that the answer to both questions were the same.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

*"Shouldn't it be Old Grumpy Railroaders"*

This is very funny, but like a lot of humorous things, it has a lot of truth in it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

PatKn said:


> I emailed the originator of that thread telling him where Lee went (MTF). He emailed me back asking why he left and if I knew why his thread disappeared. I explained that the answer to both questions were the same.


Rumors of my death are greatly exaggerated, but there are people there who seem to wish they were true!


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

Late to the thread and a bit confused... So this forum has a group that has migrated from another similar place? This other place was bad because?

I find it somewhat humorous - and disturbing - that a hobby site such as this would have infighting to the point where people left in search of a more accepting group. I thought all model train people were good folks. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Kurt, I have found the *vast majority* of people who love O-Gauge trains are just super folks. But, we do not live in a perfect world and sometimes all it takes just a very few people who make it possible for Forum participants to want to make a change. What you are reading are stories from those who have made the move to the MTF. So, please don't judge the hobby by the actions of a very few.

The good news, we have a wonderful place to share our hobby with like minded folks. That we can be very thankful for.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fixed your YT link Keith.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I post quite a bit at another forum that was started by persons that had been expelled from the OGR forum. I understand that said forum, Model Train Journal, was at one time referred to as the forum of misfits and posters that were banned from other forums.
That is partly true but I have, to my knowledge, never been censored, banned or thrown off another forum. Some posters, however, are disturbed by thread drift. 
There is some. Well, a lot.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

ColtsKurt said:


> Late to the thread and a bit confused... So this forum has a group that has migrated from another similar place? This other place was bad because?
> 
> I find it somewhat humorous - and disturbing - that a hobby site such as this would have infighting to the point where people left in search of a more accepting group. I thought all model train people were good folks. At least that's been my experience.


Yes, probably a majority of those who post regularly on this O-guage section are rather recent "migrants." It wasn't the members of that other forum. Genuinely nice folks, almost all, which is a good thing since so many of them are here now. 

In my case, I left there and came here because of the policies that forum had, and the lengths they would go to, in order to keep and please advertisers. They also practiced some bullying of a few members, as least as I saw it, but mostly it boiled down to: this is just a much more enjoyable forum.


----------



## jprampolla (Oct 16, 2011)

Are we allowed to say COWCATCHER?

COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, and finally,* YES*.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ColtsKurt said:


> Late to the thread and a bit confused... So this forum has a group that has migrated from another similar place? This other place was bad because?
> 
> I find it somewhat humorous - and disturbing - that a hobby site such as this would have infighting to the point where people left in search of a more accepting group. I thought all model train people were good folks. At least that's been my experience.


I hate to say so, but I migrated from another forum to this one, because the first had degenerated into rivet counting and "You're not a REAL model railroader if..." types of threads, with the odd "the hobby is dying" and "the hobby is too expensive" threads thrown in for variety.

Much better atmosphere here.


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

I really expected cowcatcher to be followed up by the dreaded LASHUP


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You said Cowcatcher and Lashup in the same sentence, I think that must be a violation of some rule here, let me check...


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Fixed your YT link Keith.


Thanks John 
I think I figured it out now and it shouldn't happen again.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

jprampolla said:


> Are we allowed to say COWCATCHER?
> 
> COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER, COWCATCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Take care, Joe.


Not only that...you can say eBay and not have a thread deleted. There is even a little eBay icon for us. So happy :supergay:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Where's that eBay icon?

We do have customized user icons. Here's one... :wood:

:laugh:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe not til Xmas time.

I personally do not really care for abbreviations and use them only when needed.
However I have no problem with abbreviations or the people that use them.
Some of them save a lot of time.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> I hate to say so, but I migrated from another forum to this one, because the first had degenerated into rivet counting and "You're not a REAL model railroader if..."
> 
> .


The concept of there being such a thing as a real model railroader strikes me as absurd. Nothing real about modeling. The whole point of model railroading is just to have fun: anyone who takes it seriously enough to criticize others probably isn't having any. 

And as for that other frequent thread about the hobby dying out, well, I recall a neighbor telling my Dad that in 1955 . . . I guess it's a very slow death!

---------------------
Now, jprampolla - I was publically castigated by a moderator/administrator on OGR for using that term "cowcatcher" (didn't bother me, I thought it made him look like an idiot, not me), and I had a thread deleted because I used the dreaded "L-word" so permit me to exercise my new-found freedom here:









*It's called a LASH UP, Elsie!*
Okay, now I have that out of my system.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Where's that eBay icon?
> 
> We do have customized user icons. Here's one... :wood:
> 
> :laugh:


Under the message window. Only comes up in the individual post title area (see above), not the message window though.


----------



## jprampolla (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Lee,

Has Susie recovered?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

jprampolla said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Has Susie recovered?


Very cool, finding that!

Poor Susie. She gave sour milk after that incident and had to go through a special rehabilitation course to get back to giving marketable milk. Then she overhead someone explaining that she had had to be "re_train_ed" to give sweet milk, and she had a nervous breakdown and has simply not been the same since.


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am laughing out loud


----------



## jprampolla (Oct 16, 2011)

Buttercup had a similar accident, but made a full recovery!


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Lee,

The "dreaded L word" is LASH-UP ?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

No kidding?


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Very cool, finding that!
> 
> Poor Susie. She gave sour milk after that incident and had to go through a special rehabilitation course to get back to giving marketable milk. Then she overhead someone explaining that she had had to be "re_train_ed" to give sweet milk, and she had a nervous breakdown and has simply not been the same since.


OMG! It's good to know what Susie has been through and how she turned out.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

OH! OH! Is "Lash-Up" allowed?


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

ok so "lash-up" is allowed... now is it a turnout or a switch (ducking)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mat007413 said:


> ok so "lash-up" is allowed... now is it a turnout or a switch (ducking)



In my signature.
A turnout without a switch has no way to direct the train therefore it would not be a turnout without a switch.:smokin:
(I am not ducking.)


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Lash-ups, switch or turnouts, cabin or caboose.
Is what's under the hood, an engine or locomotive?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

josef said:


> Lash-ups, switch or turnouts, cabin or caboose.
> Is what's under the hood, an engine or locomotive?


A motor....


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Ed now I know


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lee Willis said:


> The concept of there being such a thing as a real model railroader strikes me as absurd. Nothing real about modeling. The whole point of model railroading is just to have fun: anyone who takes it seriously enough to criticize others probably isn't having any.
> 
> And as for that other frequent thread about the hobby dying out, well, I recall a neighbor telling my Dad that in 1955 . . . I guess it's a very slow death!


Exactly. "Real" was often couched in terms of "serious modeler" vs. "just plays with toy trains", which is even more silly. And that explains my untimely departure from that other forum.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

LOL! Good one.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

*Real Model Railroader*

I've found in general that people who spout things like, "You're not a real model railroader if, unless, whatever..." have three things true of themselves:

1) They have a condescending, full of themselves tone, 

2) They aren't having much fun, and

3) They usually have accomplished very little if anything in the hobby.

When you run into one of these guys in person, ask to see some photos of their layout. Betcha they don't have one, but they're happy to point out where yours is somehow substandard.

There are many active model railroaders around here. One of operating groups is comprised of 6 layouts, all of which have been featured on the cover of at least one national magazine. Nobody in the group speaks of being a "real model railroader." We DO talk about playing with trains, playing with each other's electric train set, etc. even though the operating sessions are "serious" with car cards, switch lists, radio communication, etc. We're still playing and having FUN. 

CTValleyRR, I remember riding the Essex steam train many times when I lived in CT. The boat ride combination was always great and the Santa train was a real treat for my son when he was little.

Along with a host of others, I just joined this forum the other day. 

Bob Bartizek
Lebanon, OH


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

pennwest said:


> I've found in general that people who spout things like, "You're not a real model railroader if, unless, whatever..." have three things true of themselves:
> 
> 1) They have a condescending, full of themselves tone,
> 
> ...


My belief is that the "tone" of a board is set by a few (or maybe more than a few) members, but allowed to happen by the moderators/admins/owners, etc.

Here the tone is calm, reserved, helpful, and courteous. Oh, there are some rousing discussions (mostly politics), but with regard to train talk I think the members, moderators, and admins all working to keep the board the way it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

*Along with a host of others, I just joined this forum the other day.* 

Good to have you here, Bob!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome Bob, another familiar name!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

WOW, welcome Bob. Your are also a huge new addition to the MTF. :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here send this to the ones who screwed up OGR forum.
She starts out with a message for her Mom but towards the end directs her thoughts to the whole world.
Maybe there is hope in the future after all. 
Maybe they will lighten up, but I doubt it.:smokin:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

pennwest said:


> CTValleyRR, I remember riding the Essex steam train many times when I lived in CT. The boat ride combination was always great and the Santa train was a real treat for my son when he was little.
> 
> Along with a host of others, I just joined this forum the other day.
> 
> ...


It's still a great place. I volunteer there when I can find the time, hosting in the caboose, maintaining / restoring rolling stock, doing track work, and helping at the Amherst Model Train Show (a great time) and Day Out With Thomas (a royal PITA, but it must be done).

Noth Pole Express (can't call it the "Polar Express" anymore--thanks for that, Warner Brothers) sells out every time. All the pre-Christmas runs are already sold out this year.

And welcome, BTW.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Bob,
Welcome to MTF

Ed,
That was an interesting video. I sent it to my daughter. Thanks for posting.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

*I'm here to!*

Although I have belonged to this forum for some time I rarely posted but I know so many forum members from the other one I think I'll hang around here. 

I have belonged to the ogr forum from the beginning, I joined in 1999 but the forum crashed a couple of times so my start date was pushed back several times. Not that I care. 

I do enjoy my time there but too many of my friends have moved here. I hope all you don't mind me going back and forth to both forums, friends are hard to make at any age but at my age they are very important. 

I hope you welcome me aboard. 

Dave


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dave, do anything you like we don't mind.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave, I still go to OGR, and I have a lot of friends there. I'm not leaving, at least under my own power. I'm very happy about all the activity here, I used to be very lonely over here in the O-gauge forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

David, nothing wrong with having a dual-membership. We do like it though when you hang out here.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

davidone said:


> Although I have belonged to this forum for some time I rarely posted but I know so many forum members from the other one I think I'll hang around here.
> 
> I have belonged to the ogr forum from the beginning, I joined in 1999 but the forum crashed a couple of times so my start date was pushed back several times. Not that I care.
> 
> ...


Dave,
I'm so glad to see you here!  

Some _cool cats_ on this site.

You boys better watch out-the Union Pacific freaks are gathering strength....


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Aaron,

Glad to be aboard. Us UP guys Have to stick together. I'm going all UP steam in O. Even with my HO it will only be UP.

The last time I posted about the UP RESTORATION on the other site it got me deleted, although I did not curse but it was very clear what I was trying to say. Oh well!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Welcome aboard, David!


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you Gene.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

David,
Glad you are here - and there. I, too, have dual membership.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Pat,

Dave


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Dave...good to see you here.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Keith


----------

